# Priciest phone yet - Rs 54990



## amjath (Sep 3, 2013)

Do u guys think Apple's iphone has insane price point. As Tim cook said its because of the middle men. What will you say about this phone priced at 54990 and selling at 52,428



> HTC India finally seems to be ready to release its Butterfly S smartphone in the country. The smartphone today appeared at two Indian online retailers – Saholic and Infibeam (first spotted by Telecomgyaan), in turn revealing the expected pricing of the smartphone. Looks like, it is going to get a price-tag over INR 52,000.HTC Butterfly S India
> 
> *www.androidos.in/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/htc-butterfly-s-india.png
> 
> ...



HTC Butterfly S to be priced over INR 52,000 in India? (On sale for INR 52,428)

HTC is really insane in pricing


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

but still it worth that money, htc :thumbup:

btw many costly phones are there by vertu which has 6 digit price 

Also this thread should be in tech news section


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 4, 2013)

Why buy this at 53k when u can get S4 at 35k(18k cheaper) ?
18k is a good amount of money. 
For those who want design get HTC One at 38k, simple......., (no SD card slot n a bit smaller screen though)


----------



## theterminator (Sep 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> btw many costly phones are there by *vertu *which has 5 digit price



Yeah, talk about luxury .  So iPhones are not the costliest of them all as anti-Apple army force others to believe.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 4, 2013)

Hmm
The biggest market for high end smartphones are not individual users, but carriers who buy these devices in bulk, and send monthly bills (ie contract). From the POV of the manufacturer, the actual customer is the carrier, not the end user.

This explains high cost of apple and htc, and the "middlemen" comment

In markets without this kind of model, the phones are insanely priced, but guess should be thankful that the models are available at all

And think asus padfone 2 was over 65k


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2013)

Why buy 54k phone when you can buy 54 1k phones


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 4, 2013)

Then why buy a phone at all when that 1 Rupee coin at local booth does the trick.


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

Anorion said:


> And think asus padfone 2 was over 65k



remember u r not paying just for the phone


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> Why buy 54k phone when you can buy 54 1k phones





freshseasons said:


> Then why buy a phone at all when that 1 Rupee coin at local booth does the trick.







Spoiler



Dont buy cloths, you can also use leaves
Dont buy any home appliance
dont buy any computers, calculators

simply go to Stoneage


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 4, 2013)

HTC must have added 4GB RAM & 2.2 Ghz proccy then the 54k price is justified...
instead HTC One is good choice here


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> HTC must have added 4GB RAM &* 2.2 Ghz *proccy then the 54k price is justified...



why peoples dont understand that GHz doesent matter in overall cpu performence performence...
also 4GB ram is useless feature


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> why peoples dont understand that GHz doesent matter in overall cpu performence performence...
> also 4GB ram is useless feature



 2GB is okay I guess. And a quad core subjectable


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 4, 2013)

for the rich people.. nice phone.

one of my girl friends was chanting S4 S4.. but the moment she saw htc one in the shop.. she forgot that even s4 existed.. she got the one.. she could hv well purchased this phone..
she gets a salary of 1L plus, and singing bonus of 2L.. these days such high pay out of college.. can afford..!
most of the freshers that joined and started work, first thing they purchased was expensive smart phones.. all 30k ish and above..!


----------



## moniker (Sep 4, 2013)

Not the priciest phone. As someone said above, phones by Vertu cost lakhs of rupees!


----------



## amjath (Sep 4, 2013)

moniker said:


> Not the priciest phone. As someone said above, phones by Vertu cost lakhs of rupees!



those comes under luxury category



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> for the rich people.. nice phone.
> 
> one of my girl friends was chanting S4 S4.. but the moment she saw htc one in the shop.. she forgot that even s4 existed.. she got the one.. she could hv well purchased this phone..
> she gets a salary of 1L plus, and singing bonus of 2L.. these days such high pay out of college.. can afford..!
> most of the freshers that joined and started work, first thing they purchased was expensive smart phones.. all 30k ish and above..!



u got gfs [plural] one of ur gf is earning 1L+ wow. Very curious what she doing


----------



## moniker (Sep 5, 2013)

^ He told girl friends not girlfriends! There is a difference!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 5, 2013)

amjath said:


> u got gfs [plural] one of ur gf is earning 1L+ wow. Very curious what she doing


must be Manager


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

moniker said:


> ^ He told girl friends not girlfriends! There is a difference!



yes i know the difference, but the post of mine does not change any meaning


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazon started as fresher.. and of course not a omg i am soo in love with you will you marry me.. just there.. that's it.
what i am saying is.. 40k is not much for a phone. people will spend.. 55k i am doubtful... but yeah will sell for sure..
and most people who start working.. get expensive phone.. in IT industry


----------



## amjath (Sep 5, 2013)

My friends brother has  many phones, he changed a phone for 3 months once reason he didn't like it. He is in college right now and looking to buy macbook. His expenses are all from his dad. Imo people like him will get it.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2013)

Cool. Apple is cheaper than HTC.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 6, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Then why buy a phone at all when that 1 Rupee coin at local booth does the trick.



Can you spot a few public phone booths in any city now?? I am talking about the city area and not rural and interior parts of any town



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> *and most people who start working.. get expensive phone.. in IT industry*



Not true.. Only people who wants to show-off (without even knowing what smart phones are) or people with interest in gadgets (geeks) buy them.

And believe me, there are hardly any geeks in IT as most of them are only bothered and expertised in their area/line of work.


----------



## amjath (Sep 6, 2013)

Another costly phone
HTC India officially launches HTC One dual-SIM + for INR 53,590


----------



## RohanM (Sep 9, 2013)

Wait for Xperia Z1.. it will also cost 60k+...



moniker said:


> Not the priciest phone. As someone said above, phones by Vertu cost lakhs of rupees!



they are because they come with diamonds & gold...


----------

